# carregadoras



## EMILLIUS

Me podría decir alguien cual es la traducción de "carregadoras" del portugués al español en el siguiente texto?:

"Fase da preparaçao, transporte e armazenagem do cimento: Esta é fase da extracçao do material- a areia e a argila e o calcário sao extraídas nas minas através de carregadoras"


Os lo agredeceria pues es para mi algo urgente.
Gracias


----------



## olivinha

Bienvenido a los foros, Emillius. 
Yo diría "cargadoras", pero no soy ninguna experta en minas. 
A ver lo que dicen los nativos y/o expertos.
O


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola Emillius, bienvenido al foro!
Yo tampoco soy experto en la materia, pero yo diría "pala excavadora" o "excavadora" simplemente. Creo que también sería correcto "cargadora" como a dicho Olivinha.
¡Un saludo!
TT


P.D.- Si tienes un teclado español y quieres colocar la tilde sobre las "ã" y las "õ", sólo tienes que pulsar la tecla [Alt Gr] y [4] simultáneamente y seguidamente las vocales "a" u "o" respectivamente.


----------



## EMILLIUS

Gracias por las respuestas y por el consejo de la "ã", sinceramente, no lo puse porque no sabia como ponerlo con este teclado. Creo que cargadoras es la acepción más correcta. De todas formas, insto, por este medio a cualquier persona que tenga más relación con el mundo de las minas para que de su opinión.

Salu2 ;-)


----------



## Tomby

Un placer haberte ayudado y verás como aparecerán mas opiniones al respecto.
Un saludo de nuevo.
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Emilius,

Pelo menos uma coisa é certa, existe um instrumento chamago carregadora, veja neste assunto sobre minérios:


> O *minério* é carregado por pás *carregadoras* até poços de descarga que servem também de silos. Estes poços têm a sua saída num piso de rolagem, onde vagonetas levam o *minério*



Veja esta foto de caminhão com pá carragedeira de uma mina brasileira. Agora com a foto, talvez fique mais fácil achar uma palavra correspondente.


----------



## Tomby

Otro *link* sobre camiones mineros. Mas o menos está por el centro de la página, lo que ocurre es que no domino el argot utilizado.
¡Saludos!
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

EMILLIUS said:


> Me podría decir alguien cual es la traducción de "carregadoras" del portugués al español en el siguiente texto?:
> 
> "Fase da preparaçao, transporte e armazenagem do cimento: Esta é fase da extracçao do material- a areia e a argila e o calcário sao extraídas nas minas através de carregadoras"
> 
> 
> Os lo agredeceria pues es para mi algo urgente.
> Gracias



Hola a todos:

 Yo me inclino por cargadora y no por excavadora; son máquinas que tienen un propósito un tanto diferente: la excavadora excava la tierra y la cargadora la carga, sirve para empujarla, trasladarla.
  Entré a un sitio de venta de maquinarias que ofrece información en varios idiomas: “Pás carregadoras frontais John Deere” equivale a “palas cargadoras frontales John Deere”. También ofrecen “retroescavadoras carregadoras” que son máquinas de doble propósito: en la parte delantera tienen un brazo que excava y en la trasera una pala que carga. Cosas diferentes, pienso yo.

  Cordial saludo

  A.A.


----------



## Tomby

Tem razão a Olivinha e o Adolfo! 
Estava lendo os classificados de um jornal e apareceu um anúncio de trabalho que fala de estas máquinas para carregar e diz "cargadora" e "retroexcavadora" (há duas fotografias). Então penso que a palavra que procurava nosso amigo Emillius é *cargadora*. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## willy2008

esto pode ser uma pá carregadora


----------



## olivinha

willy2008 said:


> esto pode ser uma pá carregadora


 
O, en español, una pala cargadora.


----------



## patodiez

Oi galera..

Aunque suene un poco extraño hasta para mí, por estos lados de Argentina (Provincia de Santa Fe) a eso se le llama *"pala mecánica"

*Cumprimentos/Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Em Espanha também se usa "pala mecánica". 
Esqueci dar mais nomes desses porque não estou habituado com eles. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------

